# 3 month old German Shepherd weight



## Mattyg

I have a three month old pure bred German Shepherd male, and he's about 3 months and a week old. I recently took him to the vet and they weighed him to about 20.4 lbs. I told the vet I've been concerned with his weight and he recommend Royal Canin Maxi puppy food and that what I put him on. But I've seen other 3 month old gsd pups and all their sizes are bigger than Rocky (my gsd). I was just wondering if anyone could help me out here, or give me some advice.


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Mattyg said:


> I have a three month old pure bred German Shepherd male, and he's about 3 months and a week old. I recently took him to the vet and they weighed him to about 20.4 lbs. I told the vet I've been concerned with his weight and he recommend Royal Canin Maxi puppy food and that what I put him on. But I've seen other 3 month old gsd pups and all their sizes are bigger than Rocky (my gsd). I was just wondering if anyone could help me out here, or give me some advice.


I don't know why people freak out over the dogs weight. Unless his ribs are sticking straight out or he's fat. You shouldn't worry too much about it. German Shepherds are not suppose to be huge!


----------



## Zeusthegsd143

Mattyg said:


> I have a three month old pure bred German Shepherd male, and he's about 3 months and a week old. I recently took him to the vet and they weighed him to about 20.4 lbs. I told the vet I've been concerned with his weight and he recommend Royal Canin Maxi puppy food and that what I put him on. But I've seen other 3 month old gsd pups and all their sizes are bigger than Rocky (my gsd). I was just wondering if anyone could help me out here, or give me some advice.


He will grow at his own pace. If you can only see the last rib than he is perfectly fine.


----------



## Ellimaybel

Zeusthegsd143 said:


> I don't know why people freak out over the dogs weight. Unless his ribs are sticking straight out or he's fat. You shouldn't worry too much about it. German Shepherds are not suppose to be huge!


 Thank you! Seriously... My husband keeps talking about Gunther's weight. Gunther is an EPI dog who dropped from 74 pounds to 62. He now is up to about 76 pounds and I'm thrilled with this. But my husband keeps saying "Oh I'd like to see him top 100". That's just not healthy for him. I explain about the increased risk of joint problems. I mean, Gunther is not a tall dog. He only stands just a little above my knee, then the EPI and SIBO stunted his growth. He is not meant to be a heavy dog. I wish more people knew this. Not saying the OP, just in general. I don't want my GSD too large, it seems like it could increase the risk of lots of things, joint issues just being one of them.


----------



## Hineni7

I think one of the worst assumptions is that 'bigger' (weight and too tall as well) is always better. GSD's are one of the most intense breeds when hitting a target. They feel and act heavier then they are just by their intensity and the way they 'attack.' Other then defense, what really is extra weight for??? I personally enjoy a solid (and taller) shepherd, however, I will definitely not risk health/joint issues over adding weight to a dog whose frame is not made for it... My pup is deceptively heavy; you wouldn't guess she weighs as much as she does.. My gsd/malamute on the other hand, is deceptively light, but you wouldl think he is much heavier. Both are exceptionally athletic, fast, agile, and the little loves of my life 

To the OP.. I wouldn't worry about your pups weight (as most here have already said  ) He will grow at his own rate, and will most likely 'catch up' very quickly to averages of the breed. Moreover, he will be the loyal and wonderful companion you are looking for


----------



## Shade

Delgado was 20.6 lbs at 12 weeks and 30.6 lbs at 16 weeks (vet scale) and he grew up just fine. Don't worry about numbers, as long as the pup is healthy and happy then that's all that matters. 

I feed my dogs based on their current body condition, so in Delgado's case if I'm seeing the ribs (you should be able to easily feel but not see the ribs) then I up their food by half a cup. If I see him getting a little roly poly then I cut back by half a cup. Each day is different, if I know it's going to be a lot of exercise I make sure to increase his food slightly to compensate or I know I'm doing a lot of training and he'll be eating treats I cut back slightly.


----------



## Mattyg

Thank you all for the advice and tips. A lot of good information and a lot of stress off my back  his dad was a huge shepherd, one of the biggest I've seen, and my pups paws are bigger than my 12 year old labs paw and he's only 3 months. I'm sure he has a long growing path ahead of him.


----------



## vishal singh jadoun

my friend and me buy a gsd.i have dog and he has bitch. they both are of 3 month of age but big difference in their height and weight . i feed him with best in show and pedegree. i mvery tensionised about it .everyone says that he is too small and weak than her....what should i do to improve his health and height.???plz tell me..


----------



## Nabeel Chauhdry

Matyyg ur rocky seems perfectly ok and v beautiful , its his growing days so he will see many ups and downs...


----------



## Nurse Bishop

vishal singh jadoun said:


> my friend and me buy a gsd.i have dog and he has bitch. they both are of 3 month of age but big difference in their height and weight . i feed him with best in show and pedegree. i mvery tensionised about it .everyone says that he is too small and weak than her....what should i do to improve his health and height.???plz tell me..


Could your puppy have worms? You live in India, right?


----------



## Pan_GSD

i forgot how much my dog weighed in at 3 months, but i have pictures of him at 3 months on my instagram
i haven't updated it in forever but you can check it out
your picture looks just like mine at 3 months


----------



## k1stpierre

*Don't worry*



Mattyg said:


> I have a three month old pure bred German Shepherd male, and he's about 3 months and a week old. I recently took him to the vet and they weighed him to about 20.4 lbs. I told the vet I've been concerned with his weight and he recommend Royal Canin Maxi puppy food and that what I put him on. But I've seen other 3 month old gsd pups and all their sizes are bigger than Rocky (my gsd). I was just wondering if anyone could help me out here, or give me some advice.




I'm not sure how old this post is, but I have a German Sheppard the exact same age as you now and have noticed the same thing. He's 13 weeks, and although obviously he's gotten taller vs when we first got him, my dad kept saying he doesn't seem to be growing much. However, it's very important that you do NOT over feed them, as hip dysplasia is very common in Sheppards and weight is a big component of that. As long as you can just visibly see his two or one rib then that's fine, and our vet said being in the 20's is perfect for sheppards at this age (our's is 24lbs). So you need not worry, in face we are hoping our sheppard isn't a big dog!


----------

